# Radioamatierisms >  Trunking skaneris

## jusis

Doma nomainīt esošo skaneri, skatos uz Radioshack vai Uniden pusi, tieši ar Trunking 4 funkciju.Cik klausos, ceļu policija, ātrie, ugunsdzēsēji sēž uz 423.xxx-425.xxx MHz, bet tā saprotu ka tas ilgi nebūs un tā ir tikai daļa no šo dienestu visām izmantotām sakaru iespējām, ko ar bez-trunking-sistēmas skanera var vēl pagaidām klausīties, ar laiku jau visi pāries uz ko modernāku, vai ne? Kam ir šāds skeneris, varbūt varētu pakomentēt, kādi plusi tam salīdzinājumā ar "vienkāršo" skaneri. Kādus dienestus varētu dzirdēt izmantojot Trunking 4?

----------


## Imants

Pēc manām domām Trunk skeneris no parasta atšķiras ar to, ka tas māk sagrupēt uztverto. Tas pazīst Trunk rāciju noraidīto "dienesta" informāciju, ko uz ausi nedzird.
Visai drīz dažādi dienesti pāries uz ciparu pārraidi, frekvences, domāju, paliks tās pašas. Un tad mēs bez ciparu signālus dekodējoša skenera nekā nesapratīsim....(Bet ciparu signālu ir ļoooti vienkārši kodēt....) un tad nelīdzēs arī ciparu signālus dekodējošs skeneris. 
Tiek darīts viss, lai mēs nedzirdētu to kas mums nav paredzēts.

----------

